# Converting an old Delta unisaw from 3ph power to single phase



## G_P_K (Dec 26, 2015)

Good morning all,

I've been lurking here for quite a while trying to decide what to do for my first table saw. Ive been doing a lot of reading including several threads here. i have decided to take what seems to be the most popular route to get into a really nice saw without spending a ton of money. 

In my area there are a lot of older 3ph unisaws on craigslist for a great price and almost no single phase units. my question to everyone out there, has anyone ever just swapped the motor out to a single phase unit (and rewire) and sold off the 3ph motor. it sounds simple in theory but maybe its not all that practical hince the number of available units. 

i have decided that i really want a saw that i can run on 110v in the short term but would like the option of using 220v in the future. (just bought a new house so dont currently have 220 in the garage) so i have been looking a lot at saws like the laguna fusion and others that are available with motors that can be configured for either voltage. 

if its possible it seems like it would be a great way to get into full cabinet saw quality without spending a ton of money. 

FYI these unisaws are listed between 400-600.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You're looking at a 1 1/2 HP motor if you want it to run on 120. Swapping out a motor should be simple enough. Just connect two of the legs from the 3ph magnetic starter and it'll work fine.


----------



## G_P_K (Dec 26, 2015)

any idea on where a guy would source the new single phase motor?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

G_P_K said:


> any idea on where a guy would source the new single phase motor?


Google search is helpful...

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=2&ie=UTF-8#q=delta unisaw replacement motors


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

G_P_K said:


> any idea on where a guy would source the new single phase motor?


Try Amazon, link I got doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## G_P_K (Dec 26, 2015)

thanks guys.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would probably be cheaper to leave the three phase motor on it and stick a VFD on it to convert single phase power to three phase. You just wouldn't be able to go to 120volts.


----------



## G_P_K (Dec 26, 2015)

ill have to look into that. i was hoping that selling the 3ph motor would help offset the cost of a new 2hp 1ph motor. eventually i would like to have a 100amp sub panel installed in the garage so i have power for my welder and other tools as well. but that will likely be a ways out...


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dagnabbit steve, you stole the response straight off my keyboard!


G_P_K said:


> ill have to look into that. i was hoping that selling the 3ph motor would help offset the cost of a new 2hp 1ph motor. eventually i would like to have a 100amp sub panel installed in the garage so i have power for my welder and other tools as well. but that will likely be a ways out...


That is one way to do it, but youre playing a slightly risky game with that. If you manage to sell the old 3ph motor, youd likely get in the $150 range for a 3hp motor, about the same ballpark as a 2-3hp single phase motor, but honestly it isnt very likely youll manage to sell a 3 phase motor for that price. Not a whole lot of demand for them. A VFD like steve mentioned however, can be had for ~$100 and will easily run an existing motor, at the expense of needing 220 power. Plus, you get variable speeds.

Admittedly i cant see one ever needing that last function, but hey, features!


----------



## G_P_K (Dec 26, 2015)

where can i find a VFD for that price that will run a 5hp motor? cheapest i can find is around 350-400


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

G_P_K said:


> where can i find a VFD for that price that will run a 5hp motor? cheapest i can find is around 350-400


 I doubt you can find on for that price especially for a 5 hp motor. If the motor is 5 HP you are still not going to run it with a VFD off 110 volts. Even a 2 hp motor is pushing your luck. A 1.5 hp is about the best you can do. The motor on my bowl lathe is 2 hp 220/110 volts. The problem is it pulls 22 amps on 110 which obviously will trip a 20 amp breaker. If I was in your shoes I would either run 220 to the garage immediately which isn't hard to do or buy a temporary job site saw used. Then you can sell the jobsite saw and buy a proper table saw when you get 220 volts. I would hate to permanently under power my saw to temporarily run it off 110 volts.


----------



## G_P_K (Dec 26, 2015)

yeah its kind of 2 seperate issues that are getting blurred together. heck their would be no reason for a vfd if i ran the 220v line because i could buy a new 3hp motor for the saw for the same price as a VFD that would be suitable for powering the 220v 3ph 5hp motor that is currently in the saw. thanks for all the replys everyone. seems like the best answer is just dont mess around and run the 220v power.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I have this diagram saved, but I've had it long enough to forget where I got it. Also, it needs 220V, not to mention needing specs on the idler motor (in fact, it seems to have only a curiosity factor!) :


----------

